# Lost WFAA (ABC) OTA signal in Dallas



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

I lost the signal for OTA (ABC station WFAA 008) in Dallas, TX. Tried re-scanning, all sorts of stuff. All the others work fine. When I select ABC on 008-1, all I get is a yellow warning screen telling me that the DVR is trying to acquire the signal and to wait. It sits in this mode forever... Any ideas?


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

8.1 Dallas is working fine for me


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

+1


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Did they change their rf channel on June 12th? If so they may have gone back to their legacy frequency ch 8. If so you'll need a VHF antenna.

This happened here in Cleveland with our FOX 8. Their transition channel was 31 but when they shut off the analog ch 8 they went digital on rf ch 8. Many here still are having problems getting the new digital ch 8. Either they had UHF only antennas or interference in the VHF band degrades the reception. I live in the antenna farm so the VHF signal is no problem for me, however those living farther away have reported issues.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, they are on VHF channel 8 but have been since June. If this is not a new problem it could be you need a VHF antenna but if this just started, its something else.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

They did transition but, it was only from 9 to 8 so if you had it before you should get it now. I would check all of the connections, check the antenna aim, and inspect the longer tines on your antenna. After that, unhook the OTA antenna and rescan so you get a totally blank list of channels then rehook up the OTA and rescan. I have not had any problems with WFAA lately and I live up in Grayson county so we do have a little trouble with WFAA sometimes in fact, I had to install a preamp to get it reliably.


----------



## Roads.zx (Oct 13, 2007)

We lost our WFAA OTA signal a few weeks ago. All other networks come in just fine. Checked antenna, tried new positions and rescans. Antenna is pointed directly at WFAA's signal per antennaweb.org. Anyone know what's going on or have any suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you delete your channels prior to rescanning?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Been watching ours (channel 08-01 WFAA OTA) all night. It must be something in your equipment. Antenna, cable or receiver.


----------



## Roads.zx (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay. Deleted all channels and rescanned. WFAA's network is still the only network we don't receive; not even a "low signal".

What puzzles me is that we were receiving it just fine and then it went away. I believe WFAA has 3 channels. We're not getting any WFAA (OTA); but, we get everything else. TV is JVC Pro DILA P61R1UAA


----------



## codyc (Feb 25, 2008)

I am receiving WFAA ch 8 OTA with no problem. Don't know what to tell you?


----------



## Roads.zx (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, WFAA sent me an email with some tips. One was to disconnect the antennae and rescan; then reconnect and rescan. After the last scan the TV picked up enough signal to register their channels but they are too weak to watch. I am going to try an amplifier; I've got one laying around. 

Not a big deal as we have cable; but, it seems odd to me that only WFAA's signal is too weak. Perhaps there is some new interference in our area that only affects those frequencies. My original and unproven theory was that WFAA has had a drop in power at their transmitter. 

Thanks all for your thoughts!


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't have a problem with ABC. However, I cannot get 21. I get a 100% signal on the scan, but there is no signal when I try to watch it. Anybody else having that problem?


----------

